
Why School Sucks (hint: it’s not because it’s “boring”) - sylvainkalache
https://medium.com/@BellaBruyere/why-school-sucks-hint-its-not-because-it-s-boring-221cc1a67576
======
bradknowles
A lot depends on your school and your teachers, but you can fight the tendency
to push towards grades, and still keep your love of learning.

You might have to find the right teacher, or other mentor of some sort. And
that might not be at your school -- that might be at another school, or a
nearby college, or perhaps a local library. Or maybe even a local "maker
space".

But you would be committing a crime against your future self if you didn't at
least try to find ways to keep alive that love of learning.

Please know that there are a lot of adults who would be more than happy to try
to help you find the right person or place where you can continue to pursue
your love of learning in a constructive manner.

Heck, there might even be some other students who feel the same way you do,
and your could start your own Pirate Science Club at school!

